# Pumilio Cauchero from BAKS



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thought i'd show everyone my viv which houses a beautiful trio of pumilio cauchero i purchased from Mike at BAKS yesterday.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

lovely viv callum


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheers Joe :2thumb:

There is a couple of bits going on "behind the scenes" in this viv. 

Hygrolon cork mosaic 
Akadama bonsai soil with argonite mixed substrate 


I don't know if it is worth filling up the false bottom with a cm of water to try and kick start the wicking process?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Viv looks nice Callum.
I like the broms lol.
That Topaz is a cracker, that's Ade`s favourite and does really well under good lights.
It might be an idea to fill up the gully, but also fill it with gravel to stop any frogs or froglets drowning in the event they fall in and can`t get out.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheers mike! Yea the topaz is a great brom, the Hannibal lector is a personal favourite though. Hopefully the lighting is sufficient twin 24w reflected t5ho with an supplementary Arcadia classica stretch at the front. There was one brom that I couldn't find room for, so it is now in the terrib viv. The problem is, I cant remember what all the broms are called :lol2:

There is no gully mike, its a hydroball false bottom. Did you see the biggest viv on dales table? :no1:

I was going to use egg crate (cheers Joe for the egg crate) but I decided with hydroballs for ease of use and I think it might be better for the hygrolon wicking.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a stunning display, Callum- well done! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually Callum I don`t remember seeing it.
Although I had a viv there myself I didn`t get a chance to look at the others.
Must admit I did wonder when you mentioned false bottom as these days everyones going for the ent style.
Hmmm I`ll retract my earlier comment then and say don`t fill the false bottom.
The hygrolon will wick water from a source like water dishes and false bottoms but if there is sufficient humidity in the viv then that might be enough.
I`ll know more about that though very soon as I`m away to use some on my new viv that I got from Dale yesterday.
I also got some moss from Marc at Dartfrog to make up a slurry to use on it.
You have to remember that the hygrolon will only wick the water up so far and you may have problems relying on the false bottom being able to supply enough.
If it is at all possible can you hide a small jar of water near the top ?
Maybe a slim one of sort like a test tube shape or something.
You could keep that filled with water and wick it out onto the hygrolon nearer the top from where it will soak down towards the bottom more easily.
This in turn would get topped up by the viv being misted.
Once the moss has grown and got a good hold the wicking shouldn`t be so important as the moss itself will hold moisture and then I should think the misting would be enough to keep it all going.
The lighting you have should give you a good chance of keeping those broms in good shape.
Once they`ve been in the viv a while and they`re properly rehydrated etc you`ll see them shine.
And lastly.
I told you that male would start singing away once he`s in there lol.
They really are a cracking trio, so all the best with them.


Mike


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking great Callum!

How I'd the Sherman vent functioning?


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

andyseatrout said:


> Looking great Callum!
> 
> How I'd the Sherman vent functioning?


Sorry, how's the Sherman vent functioning?!


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright bud. Been a while : victory:

Your viv looking great! I ran my hygrolon right into the false bottom so it is always damp *not wet*
do you have a misting system? as that seems to keep my hygrolon at a really good level of saturation without having the need to wick from a specific area at all.
If you don't I reckon hand misting will do as thats what I did for months before I got the mister from Mike.

good luck with the frogs. I'm sure they will do well for you.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Must admit I did wonder when you mentioned false bottom as these days


After having the glass sloping bottom, i can say i am not a massive fan of it. I dont like how straight the edge is, it doesn't look natural, and then if you fill it up with gravel, then its capacity is reduced greatly and you have to keep siphoning it out. 

I was woken up this morning with the little bugger calling! I should have been up anyway, and it beats any alarm clock. :no1:




andyseatrout said:


> Looking great Callum!
> 
> How I'd the Sherman vent functioning?


Cheers, 

I haven't had it running long enough to judge the vent, there might be a flaw in the way i have layed out the viv though. i have the substrate almost right up to the lip of the vent, and then leaf litter. The cork structure on the left comes *right* to the front of the viv aswell, so i think i have obstructed airflow a little bit :blush: I might have to keep a cloth handy like stu does on his vivs. 



Liam Yule said:


> Alright bud. Been a while : victory:
> 
> Your viv looking great! I ran my hygrolon right into the false bottom so it is always damp *not wet*
> do you have a misting system? as that seems to keep my hygrolon at a really good level of saturation without having the need to wick from a specific area at all.
> ...


Yea the hygrolon goes right to the floor of the viv, with about an inch and a half of hydroballs. i was just thinking that the hydroballs will absorb alot of the initial water and the akadama holds a certain amount and allows the rest to drain through. so the first couple of weeks misting will just be absorbing into the leca and substrate :lol2: 

I dont have a misting system, yet. I will be getting one for xmas because i am going on holiday in february for a week, so need one for then. I am not a massive fan of hand misting, as i have to open the viv quite wide to get the misting bottle in. I think i might invest in one of the massive ones with the long nozzle. 

Cheers! :no1:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Once the Leca is fully saturated you will be fine as it won't steal away from your hygrolon. Aye that will do just get the pressure pump bottle with a noZzle. They are better anyway. Looks like a bumper of a Viv anyway so will be much easier


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Tank looks gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> After having the glass sloping bottom, i can say i am not a massive fan of it. I dont like how straight the edge is, it doesn't look natural, and then if you fill it up with gravel, then its capacity is reduced greatly and you have to keep siphoning it out.


Shame you didn't come talk to me about this at BAKS bud.

There's an easy way around this. Clear/black aquarium silicone and some tree fern fiber. Cover the side that faces the front with the silicone, and apply dry tree fern fiber like you would if you were covering a hide. If you then use a thin strip of tree fern fiber to hold back your substrate, it looks BRILLIANT.

An old pic, but see if you can find the edge of the false bottom. :Na_Na_Na_Na:










Only reason that I don't still do this is purely because I am lazy. :lol2:
Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

As everyone now knows I`m a fan of peat plates on the floor.
I just run a bead of silicone along the front edge and stick the plates onto that to stop them sliding forward.
With the gravel in the gully you can either fill it all the way so it looks level with the substrate or leave it a touch lower so the water comes just above the gravel.
I`m also finding that plants are enjoying growing in the gully which actually looks quite good.
Several times I`ve found my Citronella having a soak in the gully under the plants leaves.
So I plan on doing this with several of my vivs.
Now Callum, I did tell you he`d be testing out his vocal cords regularly.
It was your choice to put him in your bedroom lmao :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You put pums in your bedroom? :gasp:

Who needs an alarm clock... Chcchchchchchchch!!


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> I`m also finding that plants are enjoying growing in the gully which actually looks quite good.
> 
> 
> Mike


Hi bud,

As you know I copied you with the peat plates and gully for vanzos. 

As for the plants - I did this. Never thought to mention it really. Put a vine in the gully so far. Starting to root and expand. Would like nice with a few extra plants I'm sure.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i've put a couple of anubias in the drainage gully, they seem to have grown quite alot, the roots are fully submerged. I lhave put a cm of pebbles in the gully and then the rest is for the terribs to sit in if they need it, i only spray them once every two days, to avoid saturating the substrate. By the time misting rolls around they are either in the gully or in the massive brom axil, and the response from spraying is quite amusing.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

A small update. I have spent a lot of my spare time observing and listening to the pums, I sit on my tablet and watch them whilst browising. I have noticed some interesting behaviours and characteristics from the trio. So the male sits at the highest point in the viv and calls and then one female (the larger one) is constantly by his side. Then the smaller female sits about halfway down the viv, in a brom or on the cork climbing frame, chilling out. They scatter when I open to spray but the male responds to misting almost instantly, but he is loudest and most vocal in the mornings, about 8 am and then 5-6 pm. 

I hope the constant calling and female attention results in eggs, which will incur huge happiness but also massive panic. :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Bit late too this thread but the viv looks great Calz. Wish I could have spoken to you a bit more at the meet other than the rocks conversation in the car park. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Got a face to the user name now callum. I've always wanted this morph of pumilio. People I know who have kept them often said how bold they are. 

Kevin


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

No need to panic when you get eggs from pums Callum, just make sure you have a good quantity of springtails ready to go. : victory: There's no pulling and rearing with these babies, the parents do all of the work. You just bung them in plenty of springs regularly. You can even keep them in with the parents for the first few months after they leave the water. In fact, I make a point of doing this.

Oh and you WILL get eggs, and soon. :lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

kevchandler said:


> Got a face to the user name now callum. I've always wanted this morph of pumilio. People I know who have kept them often said how bold they are.
> 
> Kevin


Yea it was good to meet some others that are about on here. I am glad they are bold, they are my favourite dart so I would have probably got them if they were a little shy anyway, but with my terribs and these there is always a frog to see in each viv. 



Should I be dusting with vit A twice a month with these guys if she is laying eggs?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Before you get a load of head busting answers Callum, all I`ve used is Repashy Calcium Plus and dust the flies daily.
Not had any problems with the adults or the froglets.

Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

So after a couple of days not calling late last week and some advice from mike the calling has resumed to normal. 

The issue I am having with this viv is the substrate. It has some interesting properties. It is free flowing but it abosorbs a certain amount of water that the roots can access. I am finding I am spraying huge amounts of water into the viv but the substrate is still very dry. One day I poured roughly 5 liters into one corner, I had about a cm or two of standing water, the next day there was none, but the subs where visually darker, indicating they had some moisture. The leca also hasn't hit it's saturation point. If I had thought about it, I would have soaked the leca and akadama overnight before placing into the viv. I am struggling to keep the subs damp enough for isos and springs as it stands, and the leaf litter won't start to break down yet. The other thing absorbing water is the entire background has a covering of hygrolon that is constantly wicking water from the base to the top, or nearest dammit.
Hopefully after a while all the components will hit saturation point and I won't get through 10 litres of water in 3 days for spraying 2 vivs. :gasp:

The frogs seems to enjoy the upper reaches, I have yet to see any at floor level, but that could be due to the humidity down there?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stop panicking Callum.
And don`t over water.
Never have I pre soaked any leca that I`ve used and it`s never been a problem.
As long as there are pools of water (brom axils) for the frogs they`ll be able to rehydrate themselves if they need to.
And your springs and woodlice will be fine as they are.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

The little guy continues to call almost constantly, apart from when i walk into the room to have a look :bash: if i can find a position to watch them and not be seen by him then he will call. the females are proving to be very shy, dashing off at the first sight of me. I only really see one of them, the other is even shier, i was getting worried she had passed away until i saw all three (be it very briefly) today. All of the calling hasn't led to any eggs i can see. the brom the male has chosen to call from is right in at the front of the viv, but i cant see any in any of the broms. 

They are eating well, i am still struggling with mel culturing :censor: so they are getting smaller portions of hydei, springs and white isos. 

I was hoping to try and get some photos up for you guys, but as i said, they are very shy and it would be almost impossible :lol2: sorry mike.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

One thing I never had much problem with was being shy.
But yes they were not the most visible of frogs.
They will settle down over time and I`m sure you`ll see more of them.
They were laying eggs right beside the door of the viv with me, so I`ve no doubt they`ll do same for you one day.
Being a darker frog it`s easier to not see them on the ground, so they might in fact be going around more than you realise.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> One thing I never had much problem with was being shy.
> But yes they were not the most visible of frogs.
> They will settle down over time and I`m sure you`ll see more of them.
> They were laying eggs right beside the door of the viv with me, so I`ve no doubt they`ll do same for you one day.
> ...


Ha, he'll see froglets in a few weeks and be stood their like WTF,no transport no eggs man I've been robbed,pums are just plain sneaky,good luck Calz,oh mike's pics mate:gasp::lol2:

Seriously Calz it's great to hear things are going well for you,it's such a relief when you see a missing frog,we all go through it and yup our two morphs both hide eggs in the leaves on the floor,as well as pretty much anywhere else.

best

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Ha, he'll see froglets in a few weeks and be stood their like WTF,no transport no eggs man I've been robbed,pums are just plain sneaky,good luck Calz,oh mike's pics mate:gasp::lol2:
> 
> Seriously Calz it's great to hear things are going well for you,it's such a relief when you see a missing frog,we all go through it and yup our two morphs both hide eggs in the leaves on the floor,as well as pretty much anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Dont they get a lot shyer when they have eggs ? heuh heuh 

Unless your mike and they just splatter them on the doors.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Liam Yule said:


> Dont they get a lot shyer when they have eggs ? heuh heuh
> 
> Unless your mike and they just splatter them on the doors.


Yup with me nope with Shaz,she just points at a leaf,eggs under there babe:bash:. Irony is here Liam, I very nearly said,in my post, the only damn place they haven't laid is on the ruddy doors,but ran off to do food growing stuff,which was cool,mummy partridge is nesting in our strawberries:flrt:

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

some pictures of growth and a couple of piss poor shots of the frogs :lol2:
























































































































enjoy!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha that female is looking rather large Callum.



Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I just really enjoyed the piss poor shots,what can ya say

dart tart springs to mind :blush:

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

The thing is I only feed every other day or less. If she wasn't so lazy she might lose some weight. :lol2: I think it's the angle of the photo a little, pics one two and three are the same frog, pic 3 doesn't look too fat. 

Do you think I should hold feeding for a week and drop the misting to every other day and then go hard with misiting and feeding to try to spark some egg laying?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

What's the micro fauna pop like Calz? This is the clay isn't it? I'm primarily asking because they haven't been in here that long have they? So that might have some bearing. But yup I've got some weight off frogs by getting them going

Stu


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

WHAT PLANT IS THIS??!?!

I must have it!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stu, the pop is pretty low, until the leaves start to break down then I guess there isn't much for them to eat and to boom. I have been seeding weekly, but I haven't seen a huge increase. 


The plant is Mediocalcar umboiense. I purchased it through Roland at dart frog vivs, but all he did was buy it from bens jungle. I was also charged for a plant that wasn't I my order and one of the plants was so dehydrated it was basically dead. I was probably better going direct to bens jungle tbh, but hey, you live and learn.:whistling2:


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Stu, the pop is pretty low, until the leaves start to break down then I guess there isn't much for them to eat and to boom. I have been seeding weekly, but I haven't seen a huge increase.
> 
> 
> The plant is Mediocalcar umboiense. I purchased it through Roland at dart frog vivs, but all he did was buy it from bens jungle. I was also charged for a plant that wasn't I my order and one of the plants was so dehydrated it was basically dead. I was probably better going direct to bens jungle tbh, but hey, you live and learn.:whistling2:


Ha, yeah it's a steep learning curve with animals, especially reptiles, thanks  Looking at their plants now, some gorgeous things in there  Literally cannot wait to get the tank sorted.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Callum, DO NOT change a thing.
She is fat cos she is full of eggs.
She may well have eggs laid and tads in the broms by now.
If you start interfering you might undo everything.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

The thunder and lightning has apparently excited the male this morning. Started calling at 7am, two hours before the lights came on.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> The thunder and lightning has apparently excited the male this morning. Started calling at 7am, two hours before the lights came on.
> 
> image


"Here ye, Here ye.... it's raining. That is all"


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> The thunder and lightning has apparently excited the male this morning. Started calling at 7am, two hours before the lights came on.


 The male is looking good Callum :2thumb:.
I`ve always thought that they can detect the weather outside regardless of what we try to do with them inside.
We create a more humid system to try and make the breed and yet they know that outside the suns shining.
It`s time we started giving these frogs more credit than we do.
It`s like my Azureus.
They`ve been dumping tads in the front gully for weeks and I`m always having to remove them.
But every time I even look in the gully they`re in about and watching me to see what I`m doing.
Then after I`m done they go into the gully to check on their tads.
Frogs they might be.
Stupid they`re not.


Mike


----------

